# Literature



## Vanda

Hello there,

I'd like to read Czech books in which I could understand more about this
people soul. Besides the well-known Kafka and Kundera, can someone 
suggest some books translated to English, French or Spanish?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Jana337

Vanda said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> 
> I'd like to read Czech books in which I could understand more about this
> people soul. Besides the well-known Kafka and Kundera, can someone
> suggest some books translated to English, French or Spanish?
> Thank you very much!


I don't think Kafka will tell you much about the Czech soul. 

My suggestions:
Bohumil Hrabal
Josef Škvorecký
Ivan Klíma
Jiří Gruša
Ludvík Vaculík
Jan Skácel
Karel Čapek

I am sure that some of their books were translated in the languages you mentioned.

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## Vanda

Thank you Jana! 

I knew you'd appear as efficient as ever! I'll try to find those mentioned.
Actually, as for Karel , I have already read him, but in Fairytales (all of
them English tales, though).


----------



## Jana337

Vanda said:
			
		

> Thank you Jana!
> 
> I knew you'd appear as efficient as ever! I'll try to find those mentioned.
> Actually, as for Karel , I have already read him, but in Fairytales (all of
> them English tales, though).


Just to make sure that you are not missing something: Do you know that Karel is the first name? I am asking because you referred to him as if he were a buddy of yours. 

Now seriously: Is there anything you are particularly interested in? A genre, topic, era? I will gladly elaborate on this. The names above mostly represent the oldest generation of the contemporary literature (Čapek is an exception, obviously) - some of them already passed away. I am not sure about translations of younger authors. Needless to say, the list also reflects my personal preference.

Some additions to the list:
Arnošt Lustig
Viktor Fischl
Their best known books revolve around the war. They have lived abroad for many years.

On reflection, I also include Jaroslav Hašek, whose _Švejk_ is supposed to be the very definition of the Czech soul. But I don't like the book very much.

May suggest a Hungarian Jew as a key to the Czech soul? Ephraim Kishon, deceased in February, embodies what I think is the Czech sense of humor. But you may have problems with translations because his main market is Germany and now, increasingly, my part of Europe.

Questions are welcome.

Jana


----------



## Vanda

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Just to make sure that you are not missing something: Do you know that Karel is the first name? I am asking because you referred to him as if he were a buddy of yours.
> 
> Me and Karel, these friends! old... very old friends. lol
> As I was not sure if I could manage the Č word I chose the easiest, just the 1st name. hehehe
> 
> Is there anything you are particularly interested in? A genre, topic, era?
> Not at all. Any topic, any era, anything.All welcome!
> 
> On reflection, I also include Jaroslav Hašek, whose _Švejk_ is supposed to be the very definition of the Czech soul. But I don't like the book very much.
> This one, wow! Would be great, because of this Czech soul.
> 
> May suggest a Hungarian Jew as a key to the Czech soul? Ephraim Kishon, deceased in February, embodies what I think is the Czech sense of humor. But you may have problems with translations because his main market is Germany and now, increasingly, my part of Europe.
> Again , this German language ...always a thorn in my flesh. I've been postponing to take it seriously and it keeps on chasing me.
> The Czech sense of humor, I'll tell you, as far as I know , it says a loooot to
> my soul.
> 
> Questions are welcome.Jana


 
Again , thank you. I''ll take advantage of it.


----------

